# What exactly is your ideal furry fandom?



## craftyandy (Feb 13, 2011)

I find furries pretty uptight sometimes. I find it hilarious when strangers online are so critical of the ones they consider "giving a bad name to furry" as if it's some magical unique wonderland that has yet to be unlocked. So I have to ask all the pussies/trolls out there... What exactly is your ideal furry fandom?

I think it's fine the way it is if you ask me, sure there are dumasses and assholes but nothing new or unique to me or easy to deal with, and anythign that pisses off the mainstream and status quo is just dandy.
 I don't really have a answer but I know the internet strangers sure as hell do. I mean anonymity allows you to say whatever is on your mind without repercussions or having to be put in a position to back up your statements so go ahead entertain me.


----------



## Icky (Feb 13, 2011)

My ideal furry fandom would be the one without people like you.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty simple,  Less drama,whining, and people running about showing off their furry pride and crying when they are told to shut up, that's all that I ask for.


----------



## theLight (Feb 13, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 13, 2011)

The ideal fandom is _more_ whining and drama. Provide me with endless entertainment!


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> If your bed is empty you're a waste of time."


 I stopped reading there. Seeing as it's retarded to value people on the basis of their sex lives. So I figured if you thought that quotes was good for illustrating your point, that the rest of your point must be equally retarded. Thus I stopped reading.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 13, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> I find it hilarious when strangers online are so critical of the ones they consider "giving a bad name to furry" as if it's some magical unique wonderland that has yet to be unlocked.


 I kinda agree with this, but that doesn't make you less stupid.

Also, my ideal furry fandom would be the one where everyone doesn't act like they're better than everyone else. You know, kinda like you have been doing lately.


----------



## Trakaye (Feb 13, 2011)

One with more posts like this because I truly enjoy the comments that usually follow them.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 13, 2011)

How long before the OP comes back and baawwwws?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 13, 2011)

Exactly the same but with more artists who draw scalies :3

I don't care about the 'bad' parts. I find them hilarious. If you removed them I'd have no one to laugh at :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Exactly the same but with more artists who draw scalies :3
> 
> I don't care about the 'bad' parts. I find them hilarious. If you removed them I'd have no one to laugh at :c


 Or atleast not have the majority of anthros as foxes and not have anthros of other species looking like foxes.


My ideal furry fandom would be where everyone is a hobbyist instead of lifestyliers, unfortunately the only way that could ever happen is if we gain so many members that furry loses it's meaning and it's "*magic!*"


----------



## Tango (Feb 13, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> The ideal fandom is _more_ whining and drama. Provide me with endless entertainment!


 

You are truly a hero of the Republic and a wonderful human being.


----------



## Tango (Feb 13, 2011)

Skittle said:


> How long before the OP comes back and baawwwws?


 

30 minutes or less. Bawwwing is only good when it's fresh.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2011)

Less whine and baww more decent art.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

It's funny when newfurs bawww and bitch but not people who've been here for a while and know how things work.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2011)

The only way that would be possible if on the "search" function for mature pieces to have a lowered popularity.  If condition statement saying "mature" if yes then it would in the search multiply everything by 0.7 not a big difference, but enough that artists wouldn't be able to solely use porn as a way to get popular.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2011)

The fandom is best as it is right now. I can predict what will happen with some changes, but I don't see the fandom becoming less dramatic one day, or all furry pride will be gone.
Things like that must exist, as they are the practical furry fandom. I guess most of you don't really consider yourselves furries, or "just here for the art", and that really shows how much you belong to the fandom.

Although, a better fandom will have none of "The Den" or furry sections. Nonsense.


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like there to be less people constantly telling everyone about their goddamn fetishes, and I'd like babyfurs  and zoos to go away. Can't the fandom just be a bunch of people who think anthropomorphic animals are cool?


----------



## Delta (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd love to see a fandom filled with people who didn't bitch and moan whenever someone disagreed with them in the slightest, people who took care of themselves emotionally and physically, people who socialized with the outside world as much as online so they at least knew that meeting someone in person that you know online isn't a reason to try and sex them up, people who knew how to save their money and have enough good moral to know that begging for donations so you can buy my smut of your character and go to cons is wrong, people who joined their forums and understood that they're joining a community, not a hugbox and actually eased into it instead of just assuming everyone is going to like them because they share the same interest.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Winds said:


> I'd love to see a fandom filled with people who didn't bitch and moan whenever someone disagreed with them in the slightest, people who took care of themselves emotionally and physically, people who socialized with the outside world as much as online so they at least knew that meeting someone in person that you know online isn't a reason to try and sex them up, people who knew how to save their money and have enough good moral to know that begging for donations so you can buy my smut of your character and go to cons is wrong, people who joined their forums and understood that they're joining a community, not a hugbox and actually eased into it instead of just assuming everyone is going to like them because they share the same interest.


My This button disappeared on me.

I am eagerly awaiting OP's return and seven different posts of responding to people in one page with points that don't make sense to anyone but himself.

What is my ideal furry fandom? One where butthurt suckers like you are banned for the rude things you say in order to pick a few fights in hopes of getting others banned.


----------



## Jude (Feb 13, 2011)

No drama, porn, or lifestylers. That's all I ask. I'd rather be seen by the public as nerdy than perverted. Actually, scratch that, I'd rather not be seen by the public at all.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 13, 2011)

Less angsty and butthurt individuals would be great, but it's an impossible goal to achieve* (*Reason why: Because furries.). The constant bickering can sometimes be quite amusing, but none the less it reminds me of kids playing CS:S and shouting insults to each other over the mic. 
The levels of pathetic it reaches is truely quite amazing.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm fairly new to the fandom and of course I don't know nearly as much as the more experienced members, but in general I would keep the fandom as it is. The whining and complaining is simply what happens in any group of people that takes themselves even a little bit seriously, I do not necessarily like the conflict, however it adds a little bit of spice to an otherwise dull life. As for the people talking about their fetishes, I don't really mind it, everyone likes what they like and if I don't like what they're talking about I stop reading and drop it, actually that's how I handle people in general. The porn and all that, I would say it is what makes me the most ashamed of the fandom, but I see it as art more or less and if it's bad, it's bad and if it's good, it's good. As for the lifestylers and whatever else is related, I don't mind them, everyone's got their own definintion of what furry is to them and I respect their decision whether or not I agree or disagree (or think they're insane).


----------



## Browder (Feb 13, 2011)

My ideal furry fandom would be one with far less internet celebrity. That's it.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

Op you spelled "dumbasses" wrong. 

Yeah, I'd be happy to get rid of anyone that thinks "amount of sex=value" and claims someone is a pussy or troll if ever there is a disagreement.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Yeah, I'd be happy to get rid of anyone that thinks "amount of sex=value" and claims someone is a pussy or troll if ever there is a disagreement.


 
I think that's more a problem with society in general than just the fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2011)

Less sex, less drama, less psychos, more shit about how anthros are cool. That would be my ideal furry fandom.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Less sex, less drama, less psychos, more *shit about how anthros are cool*. That would be my ideal furry fandom.


 
Since when anthropomorphic animals are cool?
:\


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Since when anthropomorphic animals are cool?
> :\


 Since I said they were. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Since I said they were. :V


Your words aren't powerful enough to make me believe so, prove it to me, Mr. No 44. Magnums.

Anthropomorphic synthetic fibres would be cool, but not walking furballs.




AKA MAKE ME BELIEVE YOU


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 13, 2011)

Ugh..it's just a FANDOM.
OP, you should get off the Internet, dig a hole, and live out your little 'ideals' down there.


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 13, 2011)

theLight said:


> I'd like a fandom that can take some criticism from the media or other furries without completely losing their shit. I'd like diaperfurs and babyfurs to not exist. And, I'd like porn artists to atleast _try_ and experiment instead of pumping out the same 6-7 positions with different backgrounds, quality NOT quantity, guys. That's really it. I mean, if I didn't like the majority of this fandom, I wouldn't even be here. It's just nitpicking really.


 
yeah it always annoys the hell out of me this fear of media coverage, as if a good or bad one (a matter of opinion) will somehow change things drastically.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2011)

Putting less importance on porn and focusing more on quality art in general. 

Also, I would be the king...oh wait.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 13, 2011)

There not being one at all, so there wasn't something to get stuck into it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like a fandom full of clones of H&K. Then it'd tear itself apart hilariously.


----------



## Machine (Feb 13, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'd like a fandom full of clones of H&K. Then it'd tear itself apart hilariously.


You cannot have two H&Ks. That is logic.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'd like a fandom full of clones of H&K. Then it'd tear itself apart hilariously.


 Wait how would that tear itself apart?

also is it considered masturbation if you fuck a clone or would that make me gay?


----------



## Tango (Feb 13, 2011)

My ideal furry fandom is one without the creepers, 'furry gimp suits' (latex murrsuits, obvious crotch zippers/holes, or fursuits with nipples on them), and baby/diaper furs.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2011)

Personally, I think all the faggoty perverted shit in the fandom is what makes it awesome.

I can hang out with BORING FUCKING NERDS whenever I want. I hang out with furries because unlike other nerds, they pet each other and make weird noises. That's interesting. Don't ever stop being interesting.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 13, 2011)

No wolves.
No drama.
No treating the fandom like a cult.
No treating "fursecution" like the holocaust.
No artists whose art contains a large amount of porn.
(Oh yeah... and only rivetheads and steampunks.)

That's how I want the fandom.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2011)

No social retards
thus destroying the fandom from its core


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess Furry Pride.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I guess Furry Pride.


 Also coming out as a furry
And making it a really big deal with people who don't care


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like to see a rating system for art on FA. If you can't take the heat, stay out of the damn kitchen.

I'd let users disable ratings for an image, but if you do a search you should be able to exclude un-ratable content and prioritize by the strength of the rating.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 14, 2011)

A parade of fit students with cat ears at my doorstep.

:3c


----------



## Telnac (Feb 14, 2011)

My ideal furry fandom would be populated 2 to 1 by hot, straight, mentally stable female furries who adore men in their 30s.

Alas, it's instead populated by geeks like me... only younger.


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> My ideal furry fandom would be the one without people like you.


 
Like what exactly come on you have to be more specific then that. Why I'm like completely superior in every way to everyone. You're saying we shouldn't have people like that in the fandom? Because that is totally what I am.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd say my ideal fandom is one without the stygma. I think it would be a lot better if I didn't have to worry about being looked down on because I wear cat ears and occasionally a tail.


----------



## crustone (Feb 14, 2011)

A fandom with no furries, furry art, conventions, fursuits, aspies, fatties, and the socially awkward.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2011)

People stop bitching about how everyone hates us.
People stop bitching about being "mateless"
People stop bitching about porn or lack of there type.
People saying it's a fetish when it's an interest. also, hobby is a bit annoying to.
People stop joining sites and talking about beaten down subjects every couple of weeks.
People stop wanting to rp with me on my messengers.
And finally, shit didn't cost an arm and a leg to have and enjoy the fandom more. Stingy assholes.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 14, 2011)

Less porn and less general sickfuckery IMO.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 15, 2011)

My perfect fandom would be one without furries in it.


----------



## ErictheSquirrel (Feb 21, 2011)

Simple...

When I first joined FurAffinity, I immediately enjoyed my time spent there and I will continue to do so since I love talking with other fellow furries about games, movies, stories that we write, and drawing that we draw. I like to discuss my characters and other furry's characters and then, I like to RP with that character in a fun and silly way

I love to just hang out, feel right at place with the furry community and show our pride in public and just have a good time

My NOT so good visionary of the furry fandom is wining, drama that no one wants to deal with, trolls who say they are furries but just join to criticize like parasites, and arguing...*sigh* -_-

Still, I'm happy with the furry community though


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 21, 2011)

-Better spelling and grammar, this is a forums, not a chat site.
-Less people who don't know what a troll is.

I think that alone would improve things quite a bit.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it could do with less hate, drama and complaining.
And less people trying to decide what it is all about for others. (to some indeed it's just a hobby or an interrest. To others it's a fetish. it's something different for everyone. *shades* Deal.)

I guess for the rest its pretty much OK in my book.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Zoltea said:


> -Better spelling and grammar, this is a forums, not a chat site.
> -Less people who don't know what a troll is.
> 
> I think that alone would improve things quite a bit.


I like you.


----------



## JDFox (Feb 21, 2011)

The fandom in which us Foxes are in charge....The day is coming, sooner than you think.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I like you.


 
It's too bad he said


Zoltea said:


> this is a forums


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

My ideal fandom?
Well.. More open-mindedness (tolerance) and less wars.


Seriously, I've seen so many fights between fur=fur individuals, than fur=non-fur individuals. :/
No one is really seeing fursecution anymore, now it's like.. Fights we wage against each other. It's so pointless omg. Dx
---
Everyone sees this fandom in a different way from one another. somewhat. (There's nothing wrong with that heh) 
I'm just saying, that I see it as a place where I can be more comfortable about myself.
I can do that for the most part, but I mean it's kinda hard to do that when theirs a lot of intolerance going about. >.>


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

israfur said:


> No one is really seeing fursecution anymore


 There never was such a thing as fursecution, nor is there fursecution.
I've been here for a half decade and not once have I seen a furry hanged by a noose for being a furry, or put in a concentration camp for being furry etc, or not be allowed to marry solely for being a furry.
tl;dr fursecution is bullshit.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2011)

israfur said:


> My ideal fandom?
> Well.. More open-mindedness (tolerance) and less wars.
> 
> 
> ...



If this furfag fandumb needs anything, open-mindedness is pretty low on the list. This fandom harbors dogfuckers, kiddy diddles, and the weirdest fetishes you could possibly imagine. And it's _encouraged._ If anything the fandom needs less tolerance to things like that so maybe people will stop treating it like a fetish club and to justify the weird shit they get off to.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 21, 2011)

my perfect furry fandom would be the same clusterfuck it is without all the whining and butthurt


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 21, 2011)

Less b'aawing and sickfuckery.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like a furry fandom that just doesn't give a fuck about what its members masturbate to, so long as nobody's actually getting hurt by it. You know--one without all the moral grandstanding. And one without all the PR and coverups and things, but those are two sides of the same coin. The main thing is to stop caring so much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

For all the furries who use the term, "moralfag" and "straightfag" to ragequit.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> For all the furries who use the term, "moralfag" and "straightfag" to ragequit.


 I don't use those terms. They aren't vulgar enough to describe the kind of person who engages in moral grandstanding over works of fiction.


----------



## israfur (Feb 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> There never was such a thing as fursecution, nor is there fursecution.
> I've been here for a half decade and not once have I seen a furry hanged by a noose for being a furry, or put in a concentration camp for being furry etc, or not be allowed to marry solely for being a furry.
> tl;dr fursecution is bullshit.


 
Not literally, top-ass hat.


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 22, 2011)

On one hand, I'm not sure I would throw out the social misfits; if I wasn't socially awkward, I would not be a furry in the first place. on the other hand, please stop hitting on each other in the public comments threads. It reads like bathroom stall graffiti.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2011)

israfur said:


> Not literally, top-ass hat.


 It's still bullshit.
Even metaphorically.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's still bullshit.
> Even metaphorically.


 Not really. It used to happen. Hating on furries is just old meme now, so nobody cares. The entire fandom seems to feed on "us vs. them" conflict, which may very well be why I like it here so much.

Or maybe not. Who knows? /maechen


----------



## MrWolfeh (Feb 22, 2011)

Less complaining, less porn/sluts, less remedial people and less drama....yeah, unlikely to ever happen.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

In my ideal furry fandom this is how things would be:

All furries would acknowledge that sex is a powerful thing that is a great driver of relationships but also strive to keep their public and private sex life separate. That does not mean there will be no porn, it's just that people will act more appropriate about it. Furries would not run around treating fetish's like collector cards flashing them around at people. Further more the focus of the fandom would be more on self created content in which we celebrate anthro-animals but we refrain from calling content not made by/for us furry out of respect for artist/creators rights. Furries would treat the fandom as a place for anthro-animal content and not as a place to get free ass-pats and hugs. No one will find solace here for being socially unacceptable. People will be expected to learn how to function as an actual human being instead of being rewarded the inability to function like a human being. Lastly furries would all be able to take criticism in their stride, using it to strengthen them instead of letting it turn them into raging whining dramafags.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

In my ideal furry fandom, dragons and avians can have tits without people ranting about it.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 22, 2011)

The fact that I can get away with shooting someone if I drew dogdicks well.


----------



## israfur (Feb 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If this furfag fandumb needs anything, open-mindedness is pretty low on the list. This fandom harbors dogfuckers, kiddy diddles, and the weirdest fetishes you could possibly imagine. And it's _encouraged._ If anything the fandom needs less tolerance to things like that so maybe people will stop treating it like a fetish club and to justify the weird shit they get off to.


 
Ah, Heckler I wasn't even thinking about fetishes when I mentioned that, but now that you've brought that up..
Yes I've seen a lot of bothersome things going around about the fandom concerning sexuality, that's true and I don't encourage it. My post may have seemed kind of misleading, (I should have been more specific) but I do not condone any... Of the things you mentioned at all, nor do I support it. e.e;
---

I was actually trying to go for a more diff topic, like.. What _is_ so wrong with furry life-stylers, fursuiters, people who think they have a spirit animal in them, otherkin, plushos, 
or even diaperfur? Yeah feel free to flame me for bringing up diaperfur, but sexual or non-sexual, as long as no one does that irl OR encourages it unto others is it really that terrible?
I mean.. Theirs more but I'm not going into it, and I hope that cleared things up xD
I think everyone should be allowed to their own preferences without persecution *so long as they're not parading about with it.*

I mean people can hate these things all they want, we have the freedom to do that. But I'm just saying it's the, _"eeww you're different, you has teh kooties" *bash*_ -mentality that's making me sigh. 
At the risk of sounding bitchy, I'll admit: I never knew these things where such a painful subject matter (for some) until I came here. :I


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2011)

israfur said:


> Ah, Heckler I wasn't even thinking about fetishes when I mentioned that, but now that you've brought that up..
> Yes I've seen a lot of bothersome things going around about the fandom concerning sexuality, that's true and I don't encourage it. My post may have seemed kind of misleading, (I should have been more specific) but I do not condone any... Of the things you mentioned at all, nor do I support it. e.e;
> ---
> 
> ...



The reason those things are generally frowned upon are because of how out of the ordinary they are. Thinking you have an animal spirit, dressing in goofy costumes, or pretending to be a baby are generally not things that an average adult does. Obviously some are a bit more... out there than others on that list but if you do things that aren't the norm you should be prepared to be criticized. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 22, 2011)

I will defend the spirit of isafur's post, with some minor clarifications.

*diaperfurs* - Too close to pedo. That's what's wrong with it. I don't  care what they claim. It is sexual, because everything furry is sexual. 
*otherkin/spirit animals* - It's a religion. I can tolerate it like I  tolerate any other religion. At the end of the day they're no crazier  than Christians. But it is a religious group, and it is definitely crazy.

For most of the other stuff... those people have literally nowhere else to go. The inner circles of the fandom are their only respite. So it's not surprising they come here expecting tolerance.


----------



## israfur (Feb 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The reason those things are generally frowned upon are because of how out of the ordinary they are. Thinking you have an animal spirit, dressing in goofy costumes, or pretending to be a baby are generally not things that an average adult does. Obviously some are a bit more... out there than others on that list but if you do things that aren't the norm you should be prepared to be criticized. It's just a fact of life.


 
Or do them behind closed doors, yeah I do know what you mean. 
It's just how far some will overreact that gets to me. Other than that I'm pretty darn content with this fandom as a whole, made a lot of good pals.<3




Spatel said:


> I will defend the spirit of isafur's post, with some minor clarifications.


 
Thanks so much for the support, I honestly wasn't expecting that at all lol :] 
But I'll consider the clarifications of yours to be opinions instead of guidelines. There are some who don't think that everything you touch in furry kingdom is sexual, and I don't think every singular diaperfur is sexual.. Though I could be wrong since I don't know much about diaperfur, nor am I one. xD
I'd just like to leave my opinions open for fair judgement is all.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I will defend the spirit of isafur's post, with some minor clarifications.
> 
> *diaperfurs* - Too close to pedo. That's what's wrong with it. I don't  care what they claim. It is sexual, because everything furry is sexual.
> *otherkin/spirit animals* - It's a religion. I can tolerate it like I  tolerate any other religion. At the end of the day they're no crazier  than Christians. But it is a religious group, and it is definitely crazy.
> ...


 I like how you believe everything you've said in this post, even though it's complete hogwash.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2011)

More otters, less foxes. :3c


----------



## Spatel (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> I like how you believe everything you've said in this post, even though it's complete hogwash.


 I don't believe anything. I simply have yet to run into convincing arguments otherwise. Perhaps you can set the record straight!


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I don't believe anything.


OH WOW YOU'RE SO EDGY
I BETTER NOT SAY ANYTHING TO CONTRADICT YOU
I MIGHT GET CUT


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 23, 2011)

everyone would be attractive and bi and slutty and clean forever and ever, amen


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

The average furry would be significantly smarter than a heavily chipped dinner plate.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> The average furry would be significantly smarter than a heavily chipped dinner plate.


 
The average human isn't, so why would the average furry be any different?


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Spatel said:


> The average human isn't, so why would the average furry be any different?


1) There is a difference between 'ideal' and 'actual'. Learn it.
2) Stop breathing. You're wasting valuable oxygen.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 23, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> everyone would be attractive and bi and slutty and clean forever and ever, amen


 Attractive, bi, and clean sound wonderful, but slutty? Isn't not being slutty already a minority around here? ...Can you be a clean slut? I know mentally you never will be clean.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Blues said:


> More otters, less foxes. :3c


 What do you have against foxes? >=[


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Attractive, bi, and clean sound wonderful, but slutty? Isn't not being slutty already a minority around here? ...Can you be a clean slut? I know mentally you never will be clean.


 
I'm clean

@op: Prolly ditto Guitaraffe,, though I would also like if we weren't at each other's throats so often.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> 1) There is a difference between 'ideal' and 'actual'. Learn it.
> 2) Stop breathing. You're wasting valuable oxygen.


 
It's true. I should probably yiff in hell, with the other furfags.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Spatel said:


> It's true. I should probably yiff in hell, with the other furfags.


 
Hell is where all the cool people go.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Hell is where all the cool people go.


 Well since Dio died and probably took over hell I'd rather be there than in heaven. Fuckin' badass rock with one of the greatest rock singers ever for all eternity? Yesplz.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 23, 2011)

No dogfuckers.
No pedos.
No popufurs with a chip on their shoulder and/or an ego the size of VY Canis Majoris.
No non-popufur furries who have a similar sized ego as above, especially those who commission lots of artwork.
Furries who have their priorities fucked up (IE Allan)
No whiny little bitches that whine or block at the slightest critique of their artwork.
No sparkledogs.
No therians / otherkin.
Furry site administrators who _actually do their job_ without any bias from friends or admins who are friends with the others.
Less/minimal drama.
Minimal negative spin in the media.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 23, 2011)

The only thing I have on my list is no whiners.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> The only thing I have on my list is no whiners.


 
thisthisthis

That and for people to stop giving a shit about other people's beliefs and fetishes. _Why do furries care so much?_


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

My ideal fandom would be where everyone is a person who fucking keep it to themselves. Despite my own interests, seeing furry avatars on regular forums just disgusts me, no one cares about your fetish so keep it to your damn self.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty much 10,000 copies of me would be a nice fandumb. (for me us.)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> My ideal fandom would be where everyone is a person who fucking keep it to themselves. Despite my own interests, seeing furry avatars on regular forums just disgusts me, no one cares about your fetish so keep it to your damn self.


 I'm going to start using furry avatars on my other forums just for you.

(and it's not a fetish for a lot of people brah.)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 23, 2011)

A free dog cock dildo every time a "troll" hurts your feewings. :V


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm going to start using furry avatars on my other forums just for you.
> 
> (and it's not a fetish for a lot of people brah.)


 Doesn't matter if you find it a fetish, lifestyle, or even your sexual orientation or your lover. You shouldn't flaunt stuff like this in other people's faces, it's obnoxious and downright stupid.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Doesn't matter if you find it a fetish, lifestyle, or even your sexual orientation or your lover. You shouldn't flaunt stuff like this in other people's faces, it's obnoxious and downright stupid.


 
And complaining to an entire thread of furs because you (I assume) had a bad experience is cool?


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> And complaining to an entire thread of furs because you (I assume) had a bad experience is cool?


 You're assuming I'm not a furry. Just because I don't like other furries flaunting it to others who don't share their interests doesn't mean I'm an anti-furry. I'm just a bit empathic towards them.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> You're assuming I'm not a furry. Just because I don't like other furries flaunting it to others who don't share their interests doesn't mean I'm an anti-furry. I'm just a bit empathic towards them.


 So furry avatar on non-furry forum = pushing fetishes into people's faces?

.....Yeah, okay. :1


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> So furry avatar on non-furry forum = pushing fetishes into people's faces?
> 
> .....Yeah, okay. :1


 Well, yeah. It's, on the base level, announcing you enjoy jerking it to half-animal/human hybrids.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Well, yeah. It's, on the base level, announcing you enjoy jerking it to half-animal/human hybrids.


 So it can also never be a hobby. Got it.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> So it can also never be a hobby. Got it.


 I'm not saying that. *On the base level.* You have to realize, most people aren't going to see a furry avatar and think: "oh he must just enjoy looking at the art". No, he's going to think: "He's a perverted attention-whoring scumbag".


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> I'm not saying that. *On the base level.* You have to realize, most people aren't going to see a furry avatar and think: "oh he must just enjoy looking at the art". No, he's going to think: "He's a perverted attention-whoring scumbag".


 
Sounds like you're maybe just a tad paranoid about what people think about you.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> You're assuming I'm not a furry. Just because I don't like other furries flaunting it to others who don't share their interests doesn't mean I'm an anti-furry. I'm just a bit empathic towards them.


 No, I'm assumign you are a furry, but either a very selective one or a self-loathing one


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> No, I'm assumign you are a furry, but either a very selective one or a self-loathing one


 You could say self-loathing, I'm not a big fan of the furry community as a whole. I don't blame anti-furries for hating us, since most of the time their reasons are based well. 

i.e. hating furries for flaunting their fetish(they do)



Skift said:


> Sounds like you're maybe just a tad paranoid about what people think about you.


 I  certainly wouldn't enjoy going into a thread about something serious,  making a serious response, then having my opinion disregarded because I  have a furry avatar(it happens).


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> You could say self-loathing, I'm not a big fan of the furry community as a whole. I don't blame anti-furries for hating us, since most of the time their reasons are based well.
> 
> i.e. hating furries for flaunting their fetish(they do)


Excuse me while I change my avatar to guro. :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Doesn't matter if you find it a fetish, lifestyle, or even your sexual orientation or your lover. You shouldn't flaunt stuff like this in other people's faces, it's obnoxious and downright stupid.


 It's none of those things. It's a hobby. Derp.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's none of those things. It's a hobby. Derp.


 What you're picking at is the most unimportant part of my post, but okay. But most people don't even see it as a hobby anyway, even most furries don't. It's just weird to go onto a forum where no one shares your interests and show the world by having an avatar or mentioning you're a furry(I've seen this done oh so many times). It's plain unnecessary.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> What you're picking at is the most unimportant part of my post, but okay. But most people don't even see it as a hobby anyway, even most furries don't. It's just weird to go onto a forum where no one shares your interests and show the world by having an avatar or mentioning you're a furry(I've seen this done oh so many times). It's plain unnecessary.


 There is nothing wrong with having a furry avatar. Constantly bitching about how you are a furry however, I do agree with you there. Nobody gives a shit and would ask you if they did.

But having an avatar? Who cares as long as it isn't creepy cropped porn or some shit.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 24, 2011)

There shouldn't be anything wrong with having a furry avatar, but some sites do have problems with it.

Some sites have problems with anime avatars. Some people just have problems.


----------



## israfur (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun has a problem.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 24, 2011)

If you say furries shouldn't use furry avatars on non furry forums, then people also shoulndt use anime avatars, because people arent interrested in that they like anime, or an avatar displaying their favourite car; because a LOT of people dont give a hoot about cars, or animal. god knows there are dog haters, cat haters or just animal haters out there that might have an issue with a picture of a cute kitten, or flag of the country they're from, because there's bound to be some people on that forum that loathe that country or... Do I need to go on? How about we just abolish the use of avatars on the internet alltogether?

Or, ya know, you can just ignore their avatars if they have an avatar that somehow doesn't sit well with you.

And about people's thoughts on furry avatars...most people aren't going to see a furry avatar and think: "oh he must just enjoy looking at the art". Most people aren't going to see a furry avatar and think: "He's a perverted attention-whoring scumbag". 
Because most people, believe it or not, havent got a clue what furry is or what it is about. The only people likely to think you're a pervert for having a furry avatar, are the kind of people who frequent 4chan or SA or other such places. Average Joe in the street will most likely just think you like cartoons.


----------



## LewisDaCool (Feb 24, 2011)

People shouldn't use anime avatars because its dumb. Avatars should be banned alltogether they are immoral and evil god hates you etc.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> If you say furries shouldn't use furry avatars on non furry forums, then people also shoulndt use anime avatars, because people arent interrested in that they like anime, or an avatar displaying their favourite car; because a LOT of people dont give a hoot about cars, or animal. god knows there are dog haters, cat haters or just animal haters out there that might have an issue with a picture of a cute kitten, or flag of the country they're from, because there's bound to be some people on that forum that loathe that country or... Do I need to go on? How about we just abolish the use of avatars on the internet alltogether?
> 
> Or, ya know, you can just ignore their avatars if they have an avatar that somehow doesn't sit well with you.
> 
> ...


 But they do have a clue what the furry fandom is about. It might be a crush to your perceptions, but *most furries are only in it for the porn. *It's a fetish to most everyone, believe it or not but the hobbyists are a minority.


israfur said:


> IBrokeTheSun has a problem.


 Wow you sure schooled me!


----------



## LewisDaCool (Feb 24, 2011)

israfur said:


> IBrokeTheSun has a problem.


 A stable life is a problem to you guys


Dear lord.


----------



## Habbadax (Feb 24, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> If you say furries shouldn't use furry avatars on non furry forums, then people also shoulndt use anime avatars, because people arent interrested in that they like anime, or an avatar displaying their favourite car; because a LOT of people dont give a hoot about cars, or animal. god knows there are dog haters, cat haters or just animal haters out there that might have an issue with a picture of a cute kitten, or flag of the country they're from, because there's bound to be some people on that forum that loathe that country or... Do I need to go on? How about we just abolish the use of avatars on the internet alltogether?
> 
> Or, ya know, you can just ignore their avatars if they have an avatar that somehow doesn't sit well with you.


 
Did you honestly just use a variation of a slippery slope argument?

Mother of god, why?

I have to know, I must know.
I want to know why in the name of the gods anyone would still use that kind of argument, it makes my skull hurt.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

LewisDaCool said:


> People shouldn't use anime avatars because its dumb. Avatars should be banned alltogether they are immoral and evil god hates you etc.


 
BUT WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO BE TALKING TO

It feels so wrong ;~;

/sarcasm

IBrokeTheSun, I think your problem is having a terrible Second Life avatar. That's why people hate you :U


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

All and all, it sounds like some of you actually care what the fuck STRANGERS ON THE INTERNET think of you based on your avatar. Obviously, if they can't look past the image of you fapping to unicorns boinking each other's vagina nipples...then, who cares? Not like you're trying to make a life long bond with faceless people on the internet. So just get over it...I could care less what anyone thinks of me. It's called be secure with yourself.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 24, 2011)

I actually like seeing people on here getting buthurt for the lolz but  seriously the babyfurs and people who lifestyle are just the things that  are killing the fandom at lease in my opinion.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> I actually like seeing people on here getting buthurt for the lolz but seriously the babyfurs and people who lifestyle are just the things that are killing the fandom at lease in my opinion.


 
How can anything 'kill the fandom'? Like one day we're all gonna quit being furries because of an influx of babyfurs?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

People caring too much about other people's fetishes: +1


----------



## LewisDaCool (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> BUT WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO BE TALKING TO
> 
> It feels so wrong ;~;
> 
> ...


 I dont hate IBTS he is my boyfriend we yiff erryday its super hot he has a big dragon dong


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 24, 2011)

Kilter said:


> How can anything 'kill the fandom'? Like one day we're all gonna quit being furries because of an influx of babyfurs?


True.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

LewisDaCool said:


> I dont hate IBTS he is my boyfriend we yiff erryday its super hot he has a big dragon dong



....whut


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

LewisDaCool said:


> I dont hate IBTS he is my boyfriend we yiff erryday its super hot he has a big dragon dong


o murr, does he fuck cars with it? :v


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 24, 2011)

What we have right now isn't bad...

Get rid of the vore, scat, watersports, inflation, necrophilia, and anyone into them irl...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

People caring too much about other people's fetishes +1

I should keep a counter for this :3


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> People caring too much about other people's fetishes +1
> 
> I should keep a counter for this :3


 
Because nobody's allowed to have fetishes :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Because nobody's allowed to have fetishes :V


 
ALL PORN EVER = B&

Man that would be terrible.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> ALL PORN EVER = B&
> 
> Man that would be terrible.


 
It would be so boring...half the stuff is just fun to point at and say 'wtf' for the fun of it!

And I imagine everyone would be so very vanilla, the human race might die out


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Kilter said:


> It would be so boring...half the stuff is just fun to point at and say 'wtf' for the fun of it!
> 
> And I imagine everyone would be so very vanilla, the human race might die out


 
I could see that happening x3

See, I've learned the best possible route from Love!.
"Stop giving a shit."


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> I could see that happening x3
> 
> See, I've learned the best possible route from Love!.
> "Stop giving a shit."



That would be a perfect world but I accept not everyone can just...move on. If you dislike something, you ignore it. Treat it like the weird kid who sniffs his hands, acknowledge they exist but it doesn't mean you have to talk to them.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know, animÃ© and manga communities have a lot of sick fetishes in it aswell. However if it's known you like animÃ© and manga you're not automatically labelled as somebody who likes to see 13 year old school girls in skimpy miniskirts being victimised by some horny tentacle abomination. I guess I wish it was the same for the furry thing.

Maybe I'd also like the good looking members of the fandom to get a bit more spotlight too, but that may be shallow of me.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I guess I wish it was the same for the furry thing.


 
It's because furries are not 'human' per say that it's picked apart to it's dark secrets a lot more than anime/manga. They at least involve people whereas we have anthros, ferals, fursuits...pretty much sets furries apart in the 'non human' category which some people just can't accept, so they attack. Human nature, as you will, will seek out the darker parts of something they don't/can't understand.

Edit: Also doesn't help you put human/animal together with anything aside from the typical pet/domestication standard and minds whip immediately to bestiality. It's just how the ball rolls.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

To be fair, I try not to flaunt my fetishes. (I used to. It was a bad idea.)

If people ask, I tell them. Otherwise? It's none of their business. I wish more furries were like that.
So number 1: Stop giving a shit.
Number 2: Stop flaunting. 

That should work


----------



## LewisDaCool (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> o murr, does he fuck cars with it? :v


 thats just retarded.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

LewisDaCool said:


> thats just retarded.


 
And uh...this isn't?



LewisDaCool said:


> I dont hate IBTS he is my boyfriend we yiff erryday its super hot he has a big dragon dong


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

LewisDaCool said:


> thats just retarded.


 
Sorry, I assumed you were from the internet and knew about that already. :v


----------



## LewisDaCool (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> Sorry, I assumed you were from the internet and knew about that already. :v


 whats a internet


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

LewisDaCool said:


> whats a internet


 
it's where terrible people meet.


----------



## LewisDaCool (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> it's where terrible people meet.


 Can I touch it with my penis


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

LewisDaCool said:


> Can I touch it with my penis


 
you can touch anything with your penis

the internet is your oyster


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 24, 2011)

Pretty much the same, minus the block user/comment deletion features and anti-harassment rules.

Also removal of that pain in the ass racial slur filter on the forums would be splendid :V .


----------



## LewisDaCool (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> you can touch anything with your penis
> 
> the internet is your oyster


 can i touch your eye with my penis


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

LewisDaCool said:


> can i touch your eye with my penis


 
i'd rather you not, i need that eye later to do stuff


----------



## LewisDaCool (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> i'd rather you not, i need that eye later to do stuff


 you said anything


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

LewisDaCool said:


> you said anything


 
print out a picture and rub your penis against the eyes
_duhh_


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

Kilter said:


> It's because furries are not 'human' per say that it's picked apart to it's dark secrets a lot more than anime/manga. They at least involve people whereas we have anthros, ferals, fursuits...pretty much sets furries apart in the 'non human' category which some people just can't accept, so they attack. Human nature, as you will, will seek out the darker parts of something they don't/can't understand.
> 
> Edit: Also doesn't help you put human/animal together with anything aside from the typical pet/domestication standard and minds whip immediately to bestiality. It's just how the ball rolls.



That's fair but I guess that's what I'd want changed most in my ideal fandom, I'd like to draw fully clothed anthromorphs in my sketchbook without people looking over my shoulder and assuming I'm a fan of the old red rocket. Not that I'd get that problem much now, but I imagine I'd get it more when I move up to university, especially if I do so in Canada or the USA.

I did have one person who saw me browsing these forums think I was into beastiality though, that was awkward.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> That's fair but I guess that's what I'd want changed most in my ideal fandom, I'd like to draw fully clothed anthromorphs in my sketchbook without people looking over my shoulder and assuming I'm a fan of the old red rocket. Not that I'd get that problem much now, but I imagine I'd get it more when I move up to university, especially if I do so in Canada or the USA.
> 
> I did have one person who saw me browsing these forums think I was into beastiality though, that was awkward.


 
I highly doubt it will happen any time soon. It's the same with anyone who might be ousted with their fetishes, the black mark is there and people will be damned if they let anyone else forget it. I mean, look at what furries get for TV time: CSI had fursuit orgies, Tyra Banks had sex in fursuits, My Strange Addiction portrayed it as a 'mental' condition.

Our public face time isn't the best and that's what the world sees. The media isn't going to broadcast that group of furries raised over $1,000 for kids to have a good Christmas (which the 757-furries did). It's not news that sells unless we raised the money doing porn instead of donations.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

Kilter said:


> I highly doubt it will happen any time soon. It's the same with anyone who might be ousted with their fetishes, the black mark is there and people will be damned if they let anyone else forget it. I mean, look at what furries get for TV time: CSI had fursuit orgies, Tyra Banks had sex in fursuits, My Strange Addiction portrayed it as a 'mental' condition.
> 
> Our public face time isn't the best and that's what the world sees. The media isn't going to broadcast that group of furries raised over $1,000 for kids to have a good Christmas (which the 757-furries did). It's not news that sells unless we raised the money doing porn instead of donations.


 
Furries did that? I hadn't even heard about that, yeah I wish more attention was paid to things like that. 

Most people here that know of the fandom's existence learned from the internet though, so they aren't even aware of the TV coverage yet they still got the whole "dog-fucker" mindset. Even on the internet it's portrayed more as a fetish than a hobby so it's no wonder people get that idea here.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 24, 2011)

Icky said:


> My ideal furry fandom would be the one without people like you.


 

* claps *

Bravo, do it again!


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> BUT WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO BE TALKING TO
> 
> It feels so wrong ;~;
> 
> ...


 And your hand-drawn anthro isn't any better!!! I can pick at unnecessary things too. All in all, I'd rather people don't flaunt their fetishes at all. Wouldn't you mind it a bit if someone had an avatar of a dominatrix pouring hot wax all over over someone's back? Or an avatar where a man roleplays as a baby? I doubt it. And don't come at me with "it's a hobby!", the furry fandom is mostly a fetish no matter whether you, yourself find it to be a hobby.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind any of those things, because I'm not a bigoted ass. As long as it's SFW it's fine.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> And your hand-drawn anthro isn't any better!!! I can pick at unnecessary things too. All in all, I'd rather people don't flaunt their fetishes at all. Wouldn't you mind it a bit if someone had an avatar of a dominatrix pouring hot wax all over over someone's back? Or an avatar where a man roleplays as a baby? I doubt it. And don't come at me with "it's a hobby!", the furry fandom is mostly a fetish no matter whether you, yourself find it to be a hobby.


 
An avatar is a personal representation, what does your opinion have to do with it?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> And your hand-drawn anthro isn't any better!!! I can pick at unnecessary things too. All in all, I'd rather people don't flaunt their fetishes at all. Wouldn't you mind it a bit if someone had an avatar of a dominatrix pouring hot wax all over over someone's back? Or an avatar where a man roleplays as a baby? I doubt it. And don't come at me with "it's a hobby!", the furry fandom is mostly a fetish no matter whether you, yourself find it to be a hobby.


 If you think every single furry is in it for sex then you're stupid.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you think every single furry is in it for sex then you're stupid.


 He's just super jealous he doesn't have a Fayvatar.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 24, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I'm clean
> 
> @op: Prolly ditto Guitaraffe,, though I would also like if we weren't at each other's throats so often.


but we could solve those quarrels with ANGRY SECKS


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> He's just super jealous he doesn't have a Fayvatar.


 Of course. He knows how superior they are and he's just stuck with a stupid Second Life screencap.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you think every single furry is in it for sex then you're stupid.





IBrokeTheSun said:


> And your hand-drawn anthro isn't any  better!!! I can pick at unnecessary things too. All in all, I'd rather  people don't flaunt their fetishes at all. Wouldn't you mind it a bit if  someone had an avatar of a dominatrix pouring hot wax all over over  someone's back? Or an avatar where a man roleplays as a baby? I doubt  it. And don't come at me with "it's a hobby!", *the furry fandom is  mostly a fetish* *no matter whether you, yourself find it to be a  hobby.*


 mostly.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> mostly.


 Yeah well you're mostly wrong.

Mostly...


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah well you're mostly wrong.
> 
> Mostly...


 I don't see how. Considering the exorbitant amount of furry porn out there, and relatively few fursuiters/enthusiasts I've seen, I doubt I am.

But good luck to either of us proving the other wrong, since you can basically only work on anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course. He knows how superior they are and he's just stuck with a stupid Second Life screencap.


 to me Second life screencap = was so uncreative, couldn't even think of a character to describe for free art.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> I don't see how. Considering the exorbitant amount of furry porn out there, and relatively few fursuiters/enthusiasts I've seen, I doubt I am.


 There's more general art than furry porn. The furry fandom is mostly egocentric if anything. 

If you think it's mostly a fetish, proof is required. Majority of suiters are not into sex, majority of cons are PG-13, majority of art (on this site at least) is general. Yak has the stats somewhere to back that last part up. 
put up or shut up.

Anecdotal evidence is not evidence.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 24, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> Furries did that? I hadn't even heard about that, yeah I wish more attention was paid to things like that.
> 
> Most people here that know of the fandom's existence learned from the internet though, so they aren't even aware of the TV coverage yet they still got the whole "dog-fucker" mindset. Even on the internet it's portrayed more as a fetish than a hobby so it's no wonder people get that idea here.


 
Yeah they did. I was there when we raised that 1000 USD, and bought things like clothes and stuff for underprivileged people. :3 We originally were going to have media showing up because the heads of the group were okay with media showing up during one of our really positive meets...but the first time around that the offer was pitched they back out because they wanted fursuits to be part of it and the mall didn't yet give us permission.

The second time around they did give permission but the media lost interest.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> I don't see how. Considering the exorbitant amount of furry porn out there, and relatively few fursuiters/enthusiasts I've seen, I doubt I am.


 Welp I guess all gamers are in it for sex then seeing as how there is shitloads of rule 34 of game characters out there. Not to mention that FA actually DOES have more clean art than mature art (though the statistics of that art being fav'd I do not know.)


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> to me Second life screencap = was so uncreative, couldn't even think of a character to describe for free art.


 I've had my fursona drawn before, while rarely, and even then it's a wholly uncreative character. Just a dark-furred raccoon with a maroon turtleneck.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> And your hand-drawn anthro isn't any better!!! I can pick at unnecessary things too. All in all, I'd rather people don't flaunt their fetishes at all. Wouldn't you mind it a bit if someone had an avatar of a dominatrix pouring hot wax all over over someone's back? Or an avatar where a man roleplays as a baby? I doubt it. And don't come at me with "it's a hobby!", the furry fandom is mostly a fetish no matter whether you, yourself find it to be a hobby.


 
Honestly? I wouldn't give a shit. I'm not so insecure that I judge people based on what they like, sexual or not.

Guess that makes one of us :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> I've had my fursona drawn before, while rarely, and even then it's a wholly uncreative character. Just a dark-furred raccoon with a maroon turtleneck.


 That's a raccoon? It looks like a wolf. :|


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> but we could solve those quarrels with ANGRY SECKS


 
....I like the way you think :\


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's a raccoon? It looks like a wolf. :|


 I'll be honest, this SA screeny isn't mine. A moderator I know on another forum, Facepunch if you know it, used it to mess with people and trick them into thinking he's a furry. I enjoyed the look of it and so I used it.


Fay V said:


> There's more general art than furry porn. The furry fandom is mostly egocentric if anything.
> 
> If  you think it's mostly a fetish, proof is required. Majority of suiters  are not into sex, majority of cons are PG-13, majority of art (on this  site at least) is general. Yak has the stats somewhere to back that last  part up.
> put up or shut up.
> ...


  When I mentioned anecdotal evidence, I meant both of us could pretty  much only use it. This community, while big, can't even begin to represent the fandom on its entirety.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> I'll be honest, this SA screeny isn't mine. A moderator I know on another forum, Facepunch if you know it, used it to mess with people and trick them into thinking he's a furry. I enjoyed the look of it and so I used it.


 Facepunch is just an awful bizzaro-Something Awful. :|



IBrokeTheSun said:


> When I mentioned anecdotal  evidence, I meant both of us could pretty  much only use it. This  community, while big, can't even begin to represent the fandom on its  entirety.


 
We're not talking about just this community. We mean the fandom as a whole is not just a giant sex cult. There are plenty of furries in it for things other than fetish porn.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Facepunch is just an awful bizzaro-Something Awful. :|


 
Whelp, that explains that.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Facepunch is just an awful bizzaro-Something Awful. :|


 I guess, but I enjoy it. The reason I'm posting here is sort-of, but not entirely, because the furry forum on there was removed literally yesterday, along with many other subforums, after the owner had a shitfit and removed his community manager.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> I guess, but I enjoy it. The reason I'm posting here is sort-of, but not entirely, because the furry forum on there was removed literally yesterday, along with many other subforums, after the owner had a shitfit and removed his community manager.


 Isn't it run by Garry? That explains it. I heard he was a cunt even if Gmod is fucking amazing. Also I looked at the furry subforum for shits and giggles once and it was even worse than the rest of the site.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Isn't it run by Garry? That explains it. I heard he was a cunt even if Gmod is fucking amazing. Also I looked at the furry subforum for shits and giggles once and it was even worse than the rest of the site.


 Yes it's run by Garry. He removed Hezzy(if you know who he is) out of nowhere. Then he proceeded to fuck everything up for no reason and refuses to explain why past "It's my forum." 

It is worse, and all of the regulars acknowledged that, but it didn't stop us from having a twisted sense of community and attachment towards it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 24, 2011)

My ideal fandom is one lacking furfags that refuse to listen to reason and beat a dead horse (thread) with useless nonsense. 
Also one that hands out ice cream- that'd be nice.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> When I mentioned anecdotal evidence, I meant both of us could pretty  much only use it. This community, while big, can't even begin to represent the fandom on its entirety.


 Except I can actually back my comments up. I know stats from the site coder that shows that the majority of FAs uploads are general. I can look into the policies of all the popular cons and show how it is family friendly, I can go through the fursuit database and known murrsuits and compare the numbers (if I had the time). 

You have nothing to back up your claim, you only have anecdotal (story) evidence, and until you bring some stats to the table you are talking a load of shit.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Except I can actually back my comments up. I know stats from the site coder that shows that the majority of FAs uploads are general. I can look into the policies of all the popular cons and show how it is family friendly, I can go through the fursuit database and known murrsuits and compare the numbers (if I had the time).
> 
> You have nothing to back up your claim, you only have anecdotal (story) evidence, and until you bring some stats to the table you are talking a load of shit.


 Then I guess I can't do anything? There's no real way for me to show that most furries are fetishists, since they keep it secret mostly or aren't artists.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Then I guess I can't do anything? There's no real way for me to show that most furries are fetishists, since they keep it secret mostly or aren't artists.


 I guess everyone is a fetishist then because pretty much everyone has one sexual kink, furry or not. You haven't really done anything to prove your case that every furry ever is in it for buttsex.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I guess everyone is a fetishist then because pretty much everyone has one sexual kink, furry or not. You haven't really done anything to prove your case that every furry ever is in it for buttsex.


 I just said I can't do anything. 

You've won the argument.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 24, 2011)

perhaps think about what you are saying before making grand comments about a fandom, particularly on FaF because we will call you on your shit.


----------



## Habbadax (Feb 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Except I can actually back my comments up. I know stats from the site coder that shows that the majority of FAs uploads are general. I can look into the policies of all the popular cons and show how it is family friendly, I can go through the fursuit database and known murrsuits and compare the numbers (if I had the time).
> 
> You have nothing to back up your claim, you only have anecdotal (story) evidence, and until you bring some stats to the table you are talking a load of shit.



One site does not equal the whole of the furry fandom.

Excuse me, but statistical evidence is only acceptable if you have it on hand, ready for presentation.
You've got nothing more than a claim that you could get that evidence, and pardon me if I don't just take you at your word.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Habbadax said:


> One site does not equal the whole of the furry fandom.
> 
> Excuse me, but statistical evidence is only acceptable if you have it on hand, ready for presentation.
> You've got nothing more than a claim that you could get that evidence, and pardon me if I don't just take you at your word.


 We're using FA's statistics as an example. Even though it's probably the biggest furry site on the net you'd have to be stupid to think one site = the entire fandom.


----------



## Habbadax (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We're using FA's statistics as an example. Even though it's probably the biggest furry site on the net you'd have to be stupid to think one site = the entire fandom.


 
You are absolutely right, one site does not equal the fandom in its entirety, and you would indeed have to be stupid to think that.

Further, you would have to be rather dense to think that its statistics, even if only used as an example, do not equal the entire fandom as well.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Then I guess I can't do anything? There's no real way for me to show that most furries are fetishists, since they keep it secret mostly or aren't artists.


 Every furry is secretly a fetishist

It's a conspiracy I tell you


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Habbadax said:


> You are absolutely right, one site does not equal the fandom in its entirety, and you would indeed have to be stupid to think that.
> 
> Further, you would have to be rather dense to think that its statistics, even if only used as an example, do not equal the entire fandom as well.


 We never said it DID equal the entire fandom. We used it as an example defending our statement that the entire fandom is not a sex cult. We didn't say "the entire fandom isn't a sex cult because FA" We said "The fandom isn't a sex cult. For example, on FA there is more clean/general art than mature art."

You aren't good at debates are you?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Every furry is secretly a fetishist
> 
> It's a conspiracy I tell you


 
Sssshhshshshsh that's a secret


----------



## Fay V (Feb 24, 2011)

Habbadax said:


> You are absolutely right, one site does not equal the fandom in its entirety, and you would indeed have to be stupid to think that.
> 
> Further, you would have to be rather dense to think that its statistics, even if only used as an example, do not equal the entire fandom as well.


 This is true, that's the point. Rarely do statistics have info on everything, that is unfeasible but, statistics are enough to disprove universals like all furries are fetishists, or even that most furries are fetishists. 
If you use FA as a sample size, logically if most furries were in it for porn, then it would follow most of the uploads would be adult. They aren't. If you have anything from another sample feel free to state it, then we have a debate and could actually back up what we have to say. 
Explaining how I could defend my claims was easier,if you don't even have an idea of how to defend a claim why make it? That's the point. He had no way to defend the claim, nothing.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Feb 24, 2011)

To echo the sentiment of an older post here, the fandom would be much better without the drama and whining that seems to sour everything about furry. My ideal fandom would be one where its members don't take themselves too seriously, and can actually take criticism without crying to everybody for a hug.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 24, 2011)

I want a uniform, badges, and stickers when I join.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 24, 2011)

tiado said:


> To echo the sentiment of an older post here, the fandom would be much better without the drama and whining that seems to sour everything about furry.


 
But that is the very foundation on which we are built :V


----------



## Habbadax (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We never said it DID equal the entire fandom. We used it as an example defending our statement that the entire fandom is not a sex cult. We didn't say "the entire fandom isn't a sex cult because FA" We said "The fandom isn't a sex cult. For example, on FA there is more clean/general art than mature art."
> 
> You aren't good at debates are you?


 
How am I bad at debating?

I've done my level best at getting my points across in a level-headed and polite manner, and I've insulted nobody, at least not intentionally.

You, on the other hand, resort to insults and, when that brings out no effect, withdraw into a circlejerk with whoever you can tag-team at the time.

Additionally, you're assuming that I think the entire fandom is a sex cult, which I don't.

I merely pointed out that the claim of statistical evidence without actually presenting it is not a valid tactic, especially when that claim is laid down as better and more substantial than anecdotal evidence.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Feb 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> But that is the very foundation on which we are built :V



Sadly. :/


----------



## Fay V (Feb 24, 2011)

Habbadax said:


> How am I bad at debating?
> 
> I've done my level best at getting my points across in a level-headed and polite manner, and I've insulted nobody, at least not intentionally.
> 
> ...


 Anecdotal evidence has always been looked down on. People are biased that is not a new thing I just came up with. The question was, if pressed, could he come up with evidence. The answer was no. I gave examples of non-anecdotal evidence, and when challenged I did present at least part. 
If you could not present any evidence when challenged, why make such a big claim?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Habbadax said:


> How am I bad at debating?
> 
> I've done my level best at getting my points across in a level-headed and polite manner, and I've insulted nobody, at least not intentionally.
> 
> ...



I'm saying you're not good at debating because you didn't seem to understand using a sample group as an example. Furthermore, I may just be bad at reading emotion through text but the way you were posting made you seem like you were posting rather hostile with things like "_pardon me if I don't just take you at your word!"_ Also, I never said that you personally think the fandom is a sex cult.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> There's more general art than furry porn. The furry fandom is mostly egocentric if anything.
> 
> If you think it's mostly a fetish, proof is required. Majority of suiters are not into sex, majority of cons are PG-13, majority of art (on this site at least) is general. Yak has the stats somewhere to back that last part up.
> put up or shut up.
> ...



Okay.

General art can still be suggestive, and a lot of furry art is (intentionally). The characters are almost always designed to be attractive. It doesn't have to be strictly porn to be fetishy. Most fetish-based material isn't, because TFs find anything that's well-drawn fappable, porn or not, as long as it's anthro.


----------



## mrhippieguy (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We never said it DID equal the entire fandom. We used it as an example defending our statement that the entire fandom is not a sex cult. We didn't say "the entire fandom isn't a sex cult because FA" We said "The fandom isn't a sex cult. For example, on FA there is more clean/general art than mature art."
> 
> You aren't good at debates are you?


 You used FA as an example, though. 

A while back, a thread was made with a topic similar to this, comparing the influence of porn in FA, using the favorites:watchers ratio on two different pictures. The superior piece had a lower ratio than the inferior, yet pornographic image. 

Even I have viewed a phenomenon such as this, as my single most viewed image is in the "General Furry Art-Adult" category, and I admit to it being shit.


By the way, <3 you guys, you know who you are.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 24, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Okay.
> 
> General art can still be suggestive, and a lot of furry art is (intentionally). The characters are almost always designed to be attractive. It doesn't have to be strictly porn to be fetishy. Most fetish-based material isn't, because TFs find anything that's well-drawn fappable, porn or not, as long as it's anthro.


 that's pretty fair. I wonder how much that has to do with fetishes and how much it's just immaturity in the fandom. I think it's fairly common for young artists to draw young, good looking "people" I know personally I have zero interest in the fandom as a fetish, but I still like drawing "attractive" (the body dimensions I use use classic "good looks") things. I think that's more to do with my age and experiences with images and media more than a desire for furries. 
That'd be hard to seperate though, considering I believe human aesthetics are evolutionarily tied to sex.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 24, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I want a uniform, badges, and stickers when I join.


 
WE DONT NEED NO STINKIN' BADGES!




Badgers are welcomed tho.


----------



## Habbadax (Feb 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm saying you're not good at debating because you didn't seem to understand using a sample group as an example. Furthermore, I may just be bad at reading emotion through text but the way you were posting made you seem like you were posting rather hostile with things like "_pardon me if I don't just take you at your word!"_ Also, I never said that you personally think the fandom is a sex cult.


 
I request that you directly, and simply, state your point.

Because the past two points I have made have apparently only made your argument more convoluted, and it is beginning to become most confusing.


----------



## Icky (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh man, this is the best Den thread we've had in a while.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> that's pretty fair. I wonder how much that has to do with fetishes and how much it's just immaturity in the fandom. I think it's fairly common for young artists to draw young, good looking "people" I know personally I have zero interest in the fandom as a fetish, but I still like drawing "attractive" (the body dimensions I use use classic "good looks") things. I think that's more to do with my age and experiences with images and media more than a desire for furries.
> That'd be hard to seperate though, considering I believe human aesthetics are evolutionarily tied to sex.



I'd like to find statistics that involved furry dating, because it showed furries having a strong preference for other furries. Too strong to be explained by sharing an innocent interest. A significant number of furries have only had other furries as partners, and MOST furries, not some but most, have seen at least one other furry.

There's no way all of those are bfs/gfs that became furries after they started dating. Some are, and it would be interesting to delve more deeply into these statistics.

But personally, I think it's a common mistake on FaF to think only murrsuiters are fetishists. Most people that like bondage never practice it IRL. They just fap to it. Most fetishists in the fandom are the same. A few are just more determined to pursue their fetish than others.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2011)

I would say "no freaks" but then the fandom wouldn't exist.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 24, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I'd like to find statistics that involved furry dating, because it showed furries having a strong preference for other furries. Too strong to be explained by sharing an innocent interest. A significant number of furries have only had other furries as partners, and MOST furries, not some but most, have seen at least one other furry.
> 
> There's no way all of those are bfs/gfs that became furries after they started dating. Some are, and it would be interesting to delve more deeply into these statistics.
> 
> But personally, I think it's a common mistake on FaF to think only murrsuiters are fetishists. Most people that like bondage never practice it IRL. They just fap to it. Most fetishists in the fandom are the same. A few are just more determined to pursue their fetish than others.


 I wonder how common that is with other hobbies though? I will not deny that much of the fandom is teens early twenties, and there are many insecure individuals. How uncommon is it to seek out companionship of like persons? How many gamers date other gamers (I would separate casual gamers from this as it's a different lifestyle). How many trekkies date other trekkies? anime and anime? I think that may be fairly common in hobbies like anime and furry. I think people actively seek out others that are like them. 

I wouldn't say that most FaFers think only murrsuiters are fetishists. I think (and I am speaking for the group for the sake of discussion) that it is more that most FaFers believe it is a hobby first and a fetish second. I know there are furry fetishists. I know some like to fap to it, but that doesn't automatically mean enjoying anthro art or having and anthro avatar = having a sexual fetish for it. 
For example, there are "sexy" darth vader girls. You absolutely know some geeks fap to that, that doesn't mean star wars instantly is a fetish over a hobby. I'm not sure I would believe a guy that said he would not fap to slave leia, but that doesn't make that movie a fetish movie.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 24, 2011)

I think that most furries (edit: most fetish furries) aren't seeing furry fandom as a fetish, but merely a medium for their fetishes. I haven't seen a single 'furry' fetish that didnt also exist among non furries. Even vore has a non furry counterpart. The fact that a lot of furries find a furry character more appealing to look at then a human isnt really a fetish I think, tho of course there are exceptions to everything. The 'yuck, a human' mindset an example of this.

I know someone who's girlfriend doesnt know he's a furry, and he keeps that well hidden from her. From what I heard from him, she's quite conservative and will probably think he's some kind of freak if she found out. Maybe that's part of the reason why furries prefer to date within the fandom. I myself have a furry as a boyfriend, but the reason for that is because I simply fell in love with him, the fact that he is also a furry is purely coincidence. I would just as easily date outside of the fandom, but he or she would have to accept the fact that I'm a furry and that I draw the kind of furry art that I do. It's kind of a 'take me as I am because im not willing to change' thing.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 24, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> The fact that a lot of furries find a furry  character more appealing to look at then a human isnt really a fetish I  think, tho of course there are exceptions to everything. The 'yuck, a  human' mindset an example of this.



It is. It's a type of transformation fetish. Just to clarify, it's not that you want to have sex with anthro characters,  it's that you want to BE the anthro character. Robot fetishism and  autogynephilia/autoandrophilia are other major transformation fetishes. Heh.... you  could have all three... and be a crossdressing mechafur.

If the whole human race had it, then sure it wouldn't be a fetish. Though I'm not sure that would help the case that furries aren't sexual. I'm pretty sure most people don't find anything sexually appealing about anthro characters. I could be wrong. This should be studied more, I think.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 24, 2011)

@IBrokeTheSun: Stop posting.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Glaice said:


> @IBrokeTheSun: Stop posting.


 I like your unneeded hostility plus the fact I conceded in this argument a full page ago, nice job.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 24, 2011)

Spatel said:


> It is. It's a type of transformation fetish. Just to clarify, it's not that you want to have sex with anthro characters,  it's that you want to BE the anthro character.



Well, I guess. I would like to be anthro, yet it's not really a sexual thing. I think. Just to look cute. -er :3 But yeah if you classify that as a fetish, then I guess the number of furry fetishists is a fair bit higher. Im not entirely sure tho, the way I heard it explained/read it a fetish is purely a sexual thing. I dont know really. Confusing stuff come to think of it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 24, 2011)

Habbadax said:


> I request that you directly, and simply, state your point.
> 
> Because the past two points I have made have apparently only made your argument more convoluted, and it is beginning to become most confusing.


 I think one of us is misunderstanding the other one here because I'm pretty sure I made my point pretty clear. I used the ratio of general art to adult art as an example in a debate, you came in complaining saying that I shouldn't use FA to represent the entire fandom, I said that I never intended my example to represent the entirety of the furry fandom but it was just a sample group supporting my statement, and now this.

Since I'm pretty retarded I'll take the blame here.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 25, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Just to clarify, it's not that you want to have sex with anthro characters,  it's that you want to BE the anthro character.


 
What about furries who _don't_ want to be an anthro character?


----------



## Love! (Feb 25, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Just to clarify, it's not that you want to have sex with little girls,  it's that you want to BE the little girl.


 there
i made your post humorous and worth reading
no need to thank me


----------



## Slyck (Feb 25, 2011)

Icky said:


> My ideal furry fandom would be the one without people like you.


 I think that's one of the sweetest things you've ever said.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 25, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> What about furries who _don't_ want to be an anthro character?


 they just want to have sex with anthro characters. no big deal.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 25, 2011)

Love! said:


> there
> i made your post humorous and worth reading
> no need to thank me


It's funny because there actually are people like that

I know two of them :<


----------



## Branch (Feb 25, 2011)

a steampunk/starwars vibe would be ideal. and more continuity between the different locals of fandom related material.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 25, 2011)

There's a steampunk community?


----------



## Blutide (Feb 25, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> There's a steampunk community?


 Yup, and some steampunk items are really cool looking.


----------



## Branch (Feb 25, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> Yup, and some *steampunk items are really cool looking*.


 
yep.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/gallery/view/26/107673/123.5

^^^ this, f.a.f., THIS is what is ideal (albeit lacking a tail muzzle and ears)


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 26, 2011)

Fucking steamies getting their gear on all over my internet :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 26, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Fucking steamies getting their gear on all over my internet :V


 
They'll be fine as long as they never use anything steamy as a forum avatar. I don't need to have their interests shoved in my face.


----------



## Pine (Feb 26, 2011)

more of this:

"I enjoy the fandom, it is an interesting hobby with strange yet creative individuals."



and less of this:

"I'M FOXXXY LOVEPAW! I'm an animal trapped in a human's body. Speaking of my fursona, she is a shape-shifting herm foxtaur. I love furry art, it's so murry and pawsome! I just like to hang out with my friends on DeviantArt and Sofurry because Fur Affinity is full of trolls and fake furries. *howls* well, I'll see you furries later! X3333"


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> There's a steampunk community?


 there is but they're almost all idiots who don't understand the meaning behind all the valves and gears and goggles and things
steampunk is dead and its fans have killed it



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> It's funny because there actually are people like that
> 
> I know two of them :<


 i'm like that with wanting to be the little boy in shotacon
but that's at least partially because the little boys seem to actually enjoy it in all the shotacon i've seen


----------



## Ames (Feb 26, 2011)

Normal people.

Shit, that's never going to happen.


----------



## Love! (Feb 26, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Normal people.
> 
> Shit, that's never going to happen.


 Uh, duh? Normal people stop liking Bugs Bunny and Disney movies around when they start liking the opposite sex. :v


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

Ideal Fandom hmm? 

Well I like to be surrounded by nice people who don't take offense very easily and are willing to help those in need. I have met a few like these with this fandom and a few that are quite the opposite.

That has nothing to do with the the fandom though, that's just how the internet is in general. No matter what site you go too you will always find people who just lives angry all the time and seeks entertainment through trolling and things of the such.

All you can do is keep adding to your friends list the people you enjoy talking too and are fun to be with and try to socialize with them while ignoring the negative posters.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 27, 2011)

Pine said:


> more of this:
> 
> "I enjoy the fandom, it is an interesting hobby with strange yet creative individuals."
> 
> ...


There is scientific proof supporting reincarnation and it is a widely viewed thing among people of various religions and scientific points of view, and it's entirely possible, that after a fox has died, their energy could be transferred into creating a new human child, it is also believed that some characteristics will remain ie. inexplainable memories, personality.
tl;dr some people really could be an animal trapped in a human's body.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> There is scientific proof supporting reincarnation and it is a widely viewed thing among people of various religions and scientific points of view, and it's entirely possible, that after a fox has died, their energy could be transferred into creating a new human child, it is also believed that some characteristics will remain ie. inexplainable memories, personality.
> tl;dr some people really could be an animal trapped in a human's body.


I would think such a bold statement to require its evidence be present to support it


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

IMA FOX! :3

FOK SCIENCE! :3


----------



## Rouz (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I would think such a bold statement to require its evidence be present to support it



Citation is very much needed. You can't just mention research without actually having the research there to support your claim.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I would think such a bold statement to require its evidence be present to support it


 


Rouz said:


> Citation is very much needed. You can't just mention research without actually having the research there to support your claim.


So much this, on both accounts.

Paul'o, a claim like that needs some serious evidence, otherwise it's just thought to be a personal opinion and nothing of value. While I do believe in reincarnation, I have no proof that it is possible. It's just my opinion that it is. Opinions don't mean shit unless I had some evidence to back that up.


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> There is scientific proof supporting reincarnation and it is a widely viewed thing among people of various religions and scientific points of view, and it's entirely possible, that after a fox has died, their energy could be transferred into creating a new human child, it is also believed that some characteristics will remain ie. inexplanable memories, personality.
> tl;dr some people really could be an animal trapped in a human's body.


 
Alternatively, they have a psychological disorder and must see a therapist immediately else risk losing their sense of reality. Best way to stabilize the issue, don't embrace it.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Zoltea said:


> Alternatively, they have a psychological disorder and must see a therapist immediately else risk losing their sense of reality. Best way to stabilize the issue, don't embrace it.



Bad stance; slippery slope logic. We were saying the same thing about homosexuality a few years ago

His statement is false because of the sheer not-backed-up absurdity of it


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 27, 2011)

Concerning reincarnation, I don't believe it. I haven't seen anything yet that would convince me of it's existence but then again I do admit to not having done research on it at all.

That's my opinion but it's ok to believe otherwise. It doesn't really matter TBH.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Bad stance; slippery slope logic. We were saying the same thing about homosexuality a few years ago
> 
> His statement is false because of the sheer not-backed-up absurdity of it


It is only a theory and I got my information from documentaries, they are probably not online for free.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> It is only a theory and I got my information from documentaries, they are probably not online for free.


You claim to know of scientific evidence backing up the theory of reincarnation, so where is it? Documentaries always have information somewhere on a website. If you have nothing definitive, don't say that there is, most definitely, proven and provided scientific evidence unless you can produce said evidence on the spot.


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> It is only a theory and I got my information from documentaries, they are probably not online for free.


 
GUYS SCIENCE SAYS THIS

-WHAT SCIENCE?

UHHHH


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You claim to know of scientific evidence backing up the theory of reincarnation, so where is it? Documentaries always have information somewhere on a website. If you have nothing definitive, don't say that there is, most definitely, proven and provided scientific evidence unless you can produce said evidence on the spot.


If you're really want to know you'll need to do the research for yourself sorry, since I don't know where to find it. I will try to explain it best I can.

Ok, most of you have probably heard that all energy is shared among the universe, and that we used to be stars and one day we will be stars again. You may also have heard that most of us probably have some tiny part Shakespeare in us. This is because when matter dies, it moves to be used somewhere else where it is needed, there is only so much energy in the universe.
Recently, you may have heard a story about a man who got a heart transplant and suddenly remembered the person's memories, scientists believe that this is because the DNA / RNA of different cells, can actually store characteristics and memories of the person rather than just the brain, the theory goes that all of the body contributes to "consciousness".
Now just imagine, one day, an animal dies, it biodegrades, it becomes a part of the earth. The earth grows a tree and part of the fox's energy is used to grow the tree, and grow a delicious apple. A woman picks and eats the apple, the energy from the apple is used to help her create an embryo, the embryo grows into a person, who dreams of nights of hunting rabbit, running free, being a fox.

I hope these theories help guide you to a better answer.


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> If you're really want to know you'll need to do the research for yourself sorry, since I don't know where to find it.


 
No. _You_, make the claim, _YOU_ fucking back it up.



Paul'o'fox said:


> Ok, most of you have probably heard that all energy is shared among the universe, and that we used to be stars and one day we will be stars again. You may also have heard that most of us probably have some tiny part Shakespeare in us. This is because when matter dies, it moves to be used somewhere else where it is needed, there is only so much energy in the universe.
> Recently, you may have heard a story about a man who got a heart transplant and suddenly remembered the person's memories, scientists believe that this is because the DNA / RNA of different cells, can actually store characteristics and memories of the person rather than just the brain, the theory goes that all of the body contributes to "consciousness".
> Now just imagine, one day, an animal dies, it biodegrades, it becomes a part of the earth. The earth grows a tree and part of the fox's energy is used to grow the tree, and grow a delicious apple. A woman picks and eats the apple, the energy from the apple is used to help her create an embryo, the embryo grows into a person, who dreams of nights of hunting rabbit, running free, being a fox.
> 
> I hope my theory and these facts can help guide you to a better answer.


 
Having a few hydrogen atoms that came from a foxes body IS NOT justification for parading around shouting about how you used to be a fox in a past life.


And have you heard that story recently where some scientists tried to search for the part of the cell that would keep memories? Yeah, they were looking for proof of a soul, but they didn't see anything that would store memories.

OH WAIT, THAT NEVER FUCKING HAPPENED.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> If you're really want to know you'll need to do the research for yourself sorry, since I don't know where to find it. I will try to explain it best I can.


I don't have to do any research. You, as a claimer, should be doing that rather than expect everyone else to do it.



> I hope my theory and these facts can help guide you to a better answer.


Those are not facts. Everything you just said is theory and opinion. Please, learn the difference, and once again: Provide the research. It makes you look really bad if you expect people you're preaching to to actually go out and look for this alleged evidence themselves.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Those are not facts. Everything you just said is theory and opinion. Please, learn the difference, and once again: Provide the research. It makes you look really bad if you expect people you're preaching to to actually go out and look for this alleged evidence themselves.


Corrected and I'm looking now.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Corrected and I'm looking now.


I think you should just stop now. It's completely off-topic and no one is going to take you seriously anymore.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Corrected and I'm looking now.


 
Make a new thread about it. This is going far far off topic from what this thread is supposed to be about.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> Uh, duh? Normal people stop liking Bugs Bunny and Disney movies around when they start liking the opposite sex. :v



It's funny 'cause an awful lot of furs like the same sex :V


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 28, 2011)

okay, changed my mind. I would change ONE THING! 

LESS BUTTHURT! I read the encyclopedia dramatica article on furries last night and i was fucking rolling on the ground at how true a lot of it is.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2011)

A giant, fluffy murrbox would suffice.


----------



## Love! (Feb 28, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> It's funny 'cause an awful lot of furs like the same sex :V


yeah but you know what i mean :v


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 28, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> I read the encyclopedia dramatica article on furries last night and i was fucking rolling on the ground at how true a lot of it is.


What are you 12


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 28, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> What are you 12


 i am like 12 and a half, geez


----------



## Blutide (Feb 28, 2011)

I wanted to add something that I was just reminded of, A world of no more complains that fchan is down or exists.


----------

